# New surge system



## Jimbowalsh10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't like the new surge map. Even if I'm not in the area I like to know where it is surging. With the new map you can never see where it's surging. Is this the same for everyone?


----------



## Serialwired (Jan 3, 2016)

There's a new map? I noticed I haven't seen any surge areas in a couple days, but I do have a new icon on the screen that shows what each color means.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I like the new map. It's more specific as to where the hot zones are.


----------



## Jimbowalsh10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yea but the areas are so small all you get are pings outside when you're there


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

That new surge map picture is so dumb, thank god they haven't changed my locations surge map yet. It should be the entire city/area, not just a little blip of a spot. Stupid. Customers will manipulate and drop pin outside of surge area, I already get people that request on 1.5, yes 1.5 then cancel in 2 minutes and request when surge is gone (as I'm driving to them). Yes...On a 1.5 they are manipulating already. Sad times.


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

It's similar like Lyft, and I hope it doesn't become reality in the SF bay-area. 

The only reason they could keep me driving is their bright and clear SURGE platform.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

There are so many drivers now that they can afford to minimize the zones knowing they can lure the drivers that are close by

Getting a surge is all based on pure luck..even more so than before..


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

I had a few today drop the pin at a given location about a mile off and 8 minutes out of my way. I went to the Pin waited my 5 minutes and canceled the call. Made my money and rolled on.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Sweeeet I think I'm gonna like this new surgey map thingy. 
So the surgey areas are smaller?
How can i see this on the regular uber app (the one for riders)


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

You can't see it from the riders app. If you could riders would try to manipulate their pickup to get out of the surge. But in the case you were my Pax you would get a cancelation.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Uberchile said:


> You can't see it from the riders app. If you could riders would try to manipulate their pickup to get out of the surge. But in the case you were my Pax you would get a cancelation.


We can get the notification when the surgey ends so I don't see a prob with letting us see the surgey map


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

14gIV said:


> We can get the notification when the surgey ends so I don't see a prob with letting us see the surgey map


Because when you stay put you are being honest and the app is being honest and letting you know it's all clear. But by letting you see the lines you can be dishonest and move your pin out of the surge.

Also if you are looking at not ever paying surge prices use Fasten. It's cheaper per mile and per minute.


----------

